# Eure Elite Gilden



## Allianzler (5. November 2007)

Hallu; ich wollte mal so wissen ob ihr sone reine Level 70 Gilde auf eurem Server habt.
Also bei mir auf "das Konsortium" ist das die Gilde "DAS KaTet", die sind echt cool...!

Wenn jemand von "Das KaTet" diesen Artikel liest, grüßt mal den Mordius; zur Zeit gildenlos...


----------



## Nosiris (5. November 2007)

Also auf Taerar is wohl Obscurus die Elite - Gilde^^


----------



## Myimmortal_ (5. November 2007)

Definierst du "Elite-Gilde" durch "nur 70er" oder durch Erfolgreichsein im Raid-Content?


----------



## Allianzler (5. November 2007)

Ich meine so ne Gilde mit super Equiqment und ja mirt Raid content


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (5. November 2007)

Black Farternity @ Blackhand


*wink*


----------



## homu (5. November 2007)

ego auf mannoroth wurde ich sagen


----------



## Khazzo (5. November 2007)

Progenies Infernalis @ Aegwynn
echt imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacklemon (5. November 2007)

Isar Elhaz auf Shattrath


----------



## Lewelyen (5. November 2007)

Onyxias Erben & Manadurst@ Zuluhed


----------



## fortuneNext (5. November 2007)

Blackrock:
Dementun
Frostbringer


----------



## Lurock (5. November 2007)

Seisen Densetsu auf Shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (5. November 2007)

Tears of Abbadon(Horde)
Illuminati (Allianz)

beide auf Eredar.


----------



## Devilyn (5. November 2007)

Kil jeaden^^
ehhh A Dying Wish, Yamato dann nochn paar andere weiss nimmer xD
da gibts zu viele und ick kenn nur die ally seite^^

auf Echsenkessel sinds Vodoo, Stalker und noch 2 wo ich namen nimmer weiss^^

naja zoggen is zu lang her^^

(daten sind dennoch auf neustem stand)

btw gibts ne seite wo man die raid fortschritte aller gilden von jedem server sehn kann weiss die aber atm net^^

mfg^^


----------



## Nightwraith (5. November 2007)

Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" veerucht sich TyrHialm gerade am Schlangenschrein und am Schwarzen Tempel(dem Anfang allerdings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Das is definitiv die beste Gilde aufm Server aber er is auch Recht klien...auf Frostwolf zB gibts glaub mit Abstand bessere Gilden schätz ich...hat ja auch 5x so viele Spieler da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JPJ (5. November 2007)

auf Terrordar sinds 
KLÄN
und
Freefrags
und glaub auf Alli Seite
Insurrection oder so....


----------



## mazze3333 (5. November 2007)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Kil jeaden^^
> ehhh A Dying Wish, Yamato dann nochn paar andere weiss nimmer xD
> da gibts zu viele und ick kenn nur die ally seite^^
> 
> ...


wäre toll wenn du wüsstest wie die setite heiizztt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lunatix (5. November 2007)

Mannoroth:


Allianz: ego , murituri 

Horde : Thanatos Erpetos sonst weissi ich es nichts , spiele allianz..


----------



## padey (5. November 2007)

addicted > all !

Frostwolf!


----------



## Afghane (5. November 2007)

Tirion:
Bund der Drachenklaue (greetings to Gimpdonis!)


----------



## Vénom (5. November 2007)

Tichondrius:

Utopie


----------



## Davidor (5. November 2007)

http:www.wowjutsu.com


----------



## !cesun (5. November 2007)

Onyxia:

Chromatic (alli)

Last Hope (horde)


----------



## Sethclaw (5. November 2007)

Madmortem: Triforce,Spawn,Second Wind, Crank


----------



## Onyganas (5. November 2007)

Eisesglut @ Die nachtwache


----------



## Basilan (5. November 2007)

Nera´thor : ggT = ganz großes Tennis


----------



## MasterV (5. November 2007)

Auf Sen'jin würd ich sagen 
Horde: Easy Mode oder Nemesis


----------



## castaman (5. November 2007)

Auf Aman'thul sind auf Hordenseite aktuell

"die Endgegner" scheinbar ziemlich erfolgreich...zumindest hab ich das gehört.

Allianzseite kA, aber die sind ja eh wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobsapp (5. November 2007)

Auf Lothar ist ''in Harmony'' auf Allianz Seite die erfolgreichste Gilde,soweit ich weiß die beste (bzw. schnellste) Gilde aufm deutschen PvE Server,aber jetzt will ja die komplette Gilde zum Start von Arena Saison 3 nach Thrall transen,kürtzere Bg Wartezeiten oder so.

Den Raid Progress aller Server kann man auf http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/REALM_314 nachschaun (Der link führt euch erstmal naach Lothar,da gibts aber auch alle anderen Server zu betrachten) ,weiß nich genau wie aktuell die Seite is.


----------



## Sakachosurus (5. November 2007)

Auf Das Syndikat sind das wohl In Fidem und One auf Horden Seiten und die Krähen und Winterwölfe auf Allianz Seite.

Greetz


----------



## Senzuality (5. November 2007)

Da ich momentan wieder auf Kazzak spiele: Forte auf Allianzseite, Last Resort auf Hordenseite, beide sollten mehr als bekannt sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marishiten (5. November 2007)

Destromath. For the Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüss euch alle


----------



## CaptainKodak (5. November 2007)

MasterV schrieb:


> Auf Sen'jin würd ich sagen
> Horde: Easy Mode oder Nemesis



Und Allianz: eVolution


----------



## lollercoaster (5. November 2007)

Also Terrordar 
Allianz: Inssuraction (oder so ähnlich sry nicht so viel mit denne zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die haben nämlich schon illidan down  
und exôdus die gehen ab und zu mal hyial glaubsch^^
und bei der Horde:
Auf jeden fall Freefraks die typen haben illidan auf farm niveau und sind mit abstand besser als die andern auf dem server (sry wenns noch andere top gilden bei der horde gibt aber spiele allianz auf dem servr und bin deswegen net immer auf dem neusten stand bei der horde^^)


----------



## Ragnarocs (5. November 2007)

Ewige Wacht - früher Chival und Absturz. Beide weg. Jetzt ansatzweise Mirrodin (sind bei Anfang T5-Insten...)


----------



## gondolin72 (5. November 2007)

Auf Anetheron :

Hordeseite: Legends Never Die

Allieseite: eclipse


----------



## K0l0ss (5. November 2007)

Auf Durotan :

Horde: Critical Luders
           Omerta 
           Disturbed

Bei Allianz weiß ich gerade nur Sin...


----------



## lollercoaster (5. November 2007)

@Senzuality 
Bei Forte spielen da wirklich ein paar leute die die Zwillingsschwerter von Illidan haben ? O.o
Wenn ja wie haben die das gesschafft??


----------



## Baldion (5. November 2007)

Also auf Tichondrius ally seite:Utopie
und Mannoroth Horde: Thanatos Erpetos (womöglicg die beste Gilde Deutschlands) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (5. November 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nun nicht, was die erreicht haben, aber meine LIEBLINGS-Gilde auf Shattrath ist <Blutmond> ! *wink*


----------



## Huntara (5. November 2007)

Afghane schrieb:


> Tirion:
> Bund der Drachenklaue (greetings to Gimpdonis!)



hee, das wollt ich schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....mein Freund und mein twink ist in der Gilde....*hust*....mein twink, den ich nie twinke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 --> Allianz


joa, dal marok --> Horde auf dem server destro (grüß Dich Sebastian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....wo bistn jetzt? )


----------



## Centurion1983 (5. November 2007)

meine ex-Gilde Onyxias Erben auf Zuluhed Hordenseite contend durch platz 293 weltweit


----------



## Senzuality (5. November 2007)

lollercoaster schrieb:


> @Senzuality
> Bei Forte spielen da wirklich ein paar leute die die Zwillingsschwerter von Illidan haben ? O.o
> Wenn ja wie haben die das gesschafft??



Dropluck? Ist ja auch bei deutschen Gilden schon der Fall gewesen (Illuminatis wenn ich mich recht entsinne und FtH und Affenjungs sollten sie auch mehrfach haben).

Edit: Da hat auch nur ein Schurke beide und ein Warri hat die Mainhand.


----------



## Chrohat (5. November 2007)

Mal'ganis: Allianz: Devil May Cry
               Horde: Myth, Dawn


----------



## Sérâph!m (5. November 2007)

bei uns auf krag'jin sind <Achchazu> (horde) und <infensus> (ally) ganz vorne dabei


----------



## Dunham (5. November 2007)

wings of eysera (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist bei uns aufm server (vek lor) die beste pve gilde und outcast die beste pvp gilde (ha da bin ich drin^^)


----------



## Sywester (5. November 2007)

Alleria->Allianz->eXsolvo
aba irgendwie voll doch nich ^^da war was mitaulösen


----------



## Jaaber (5. November 2007)

@ Thrall:

Horde: WeltenWanderer
Allianz: (noch) Tharaka, aber bald in Harmony


----------



## Nilknarf (5. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Auf Durotan :
> 
> Horde: Critical Luders
> Omerta
> ...




und RestarT (Allianz) nicht zu vergessen, sind neben Sin die einzigste Gilde die schon im schwarzen Tempel Bosse gelegt haben.


----------



## Schmog (5. November 2007)

Malfurion:

Horde:

Corehound Pak
Infernal Rise ( meine Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Allianz:

Aeon


Alle Hyjal clear und BT bei EoS


----------



## ink0gnito (6. November 2007)

Evolution      Senj'Jin


----------



## zonky (6. November 2007)

@ Dalvengyr [H]

<Network Knights>

Hyjal Clear
Black Temple 7/9


----------



## shadow xard (6. November 2007)

Blutkessel: Axia


----------



## Darkgaara (6. November 2007)

Nazjatar:
Horde: Scavenger  (sind gerade beim BT)

Aszhara:Irae AoD
zu der Gilde,bitte mal den Schurken anschauen:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Milanah

Und sowas treffe ich in Av  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OrangeBlunt (6. November 2007)

Teldrassil:
Alli: Infused, Exordium
Horde: Ghost Stance, Bloody Evils

Falls das nicht stimen sollte, einfach verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Messalla (6. November 2007)

todundteufel @ blackhand xDDDD
naja zumindest im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst bf@blackhand


----------



## Tschazera (6. November 2007)

Auf Meinen Servern siehts wie folgt aus:

Echsenkessel: vooDoo ,  die gehen bald Hyjal/BT
Nazjatar: Scavenger ,  weis zwar net wie weit die sind in Hyjal/BT, aber das letzte was ich hört, war das die vorm Illidari Rat oder wie die heisen sind^^.


----------



## DrMAD (6. November 2007)

Auf MALYGOS is es Dragodacil 4 Bosse in BT un nur noch Archimonde in Hyjal un auf alli is es Family Affair sind denk ich beim 2. Boss in BT.

GZ

Ps. Korrektur falls es nicht mehr stimmt !!!


----------



## Rondaru (6. November 2007)

Anub'arak:
Acumen (Horde)

Haben Illidan schon seit längerem down und ein Schurke von denen läuft auch schon mit BEIDEN legendären Zwillingsklingen spazieren.


----------



## Achereto (6. November 2007)

Auf der Silbernen Hand sind Drachensilber ziemlichweit vorn. Auf Hordenseite gibt es eine ziemlich gute Raidallianz, die sich Kuhstall nennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beide haben den schwarzen Tempel meines Wissens nach schon geleert.

Aber das kann man im offiziellen forum ja auch problemlos nachschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spurlos (6. November 2007)

Allianzler schrieb:


> Hallu; ich wollte mal so wissen ob ihr sone reine Level 70 Gilde auf eurem Server habt.
> Also bei mir auf "das Konsortium" ist das die Gilde "DAS KaTet", die sind echt cool...!
> 
> Wenn jemand von "Das KaTet" diesen Artikel liest, grüßt mal den Mordius; zur Zeit gildenlos...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der war gut. Das KaTet ist alles, aber auch wirklich alles andere als eine Elite-Gilde. Wenn überhaupt, dann könnte man einige Gilden der Horde als "schwache Elite" bezeichnen, aber sicher nicht das KaTet. Ich spiele selber Allianz auf dem Konsortium und kann daher gut behaupten, dass die Leute vom KaTet a) nicht elitär, b) oft dämliche Nervensägen und vorallem c) uneinsichtige OOC-Sparten sind. BA war weiter, Loki war weiter... eigentlich eine Menge anderer Gilden. Und nur zur Vorbeugung: Ich spiele bei keiner der Gilden (ziehe vorerst meinen Twink dort hoch) aber kenne viele Spieler der genannten und auch iher Raidfortschritte- auch vom KaTet. So viel dazu, von meiner Seite.


----------



## Gato (6. November 2007)

Auf Rexxar sind die beiden erfolgreichsten Gilden *Mystical Embrace* und *Per Noctem*, beide auf Ally Seite, wobei Per Noctem die Nase vorn hat, gestern BT clear und Illidan Server Firstkill. GZ nochmal an der Stelle.^^

Hordenseite: Keinen Schimmer^^


----------



## wargi (6. November 2007)

guldan horde : such a thing 

frostwolf horde: Affenjungs INC

nazjatar horde : scavenger 

thrall allianz :Tharaka


----------



## Bablione (6. November 2007)

spurlos schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/daskonsortium/


----------



## Manani (6. November 2007)

Schaut einfach hier nach, wer auf welchem Realm erfolgreich raidet: http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/


----------



## Thunderwolf (6. November 2007)

Noír ist es bei uns auf Kel´Thuzad


----------



## Melchiør (6. November 2007)

Also auf Blackmoore, auf der Horde Seite, " In Love "

Die sind alle schon nett Tempel / T6 equipt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (6. November 2007)

Melchiør schrieb:


> Also auf Blackmoore, auf der Horde Seite, " In Love "
> 
> Die sind alle schon nett Tempel / T6 equipt.
> 
> ...



Wirklich??? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen bei einer Gilde die sich "In Love" nennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h4nf1 (6. November 2007)

Anubarak  >Acumen< 

Bt-clear, paar Leute T6 full/ fast full  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (6. November 2007)

Bablione schrieb:


> http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/daskonsortium/


man sollte sich nicht zuuuuu sehr auf wowjutsu verlassen... die Seite zeigt nur an, wann das erste mal Loot aus der Instanz in der entsprechenden Gilde aufgetaucht ist... mehr nicht.


----------



## rayu (6. November 2007)

l0l nur 70er WOW. 
gimp


----------



## Toyuki (6. November 2007)

Der Mithrilorden ally : Unique und Chronicle
Horde glaub ich waren Glühender Zorn


----------



## bogus666 (6. November 2007)

Ravencrest:

Allianz - Borked
Horde - Elysium (hatte letztens beim Angeln mit einem gesprochen - die clearen MH und BT im Normalfall innerhalb von zwei Raids)


----------



## Freakezoid (6. November 2007)

Also bei Nathrezim dürfte die Elite-Gilde Los Planos sein wobei ich da schwanke zwischen imortalita und soulis defection


----------



## Steveerizzor (6. November 2007)

Arthas: Alliance of Tarsonis (alli)
           Ascendence (Horde)


----------



## Thorat (6. November 2007)

Sérâph!m schrieb:


> bei uns auf krag'jin sind <Achchazu> (horde) und <infensus> (ally) ganz vorne dabei



Hast noch <Iron Flag> Allianz  und <Veritas> Horde vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saphyroth (6. November 2007)

auf mannaroth is es auf allyseite ego auf hordeseite habich kA^^
Ein bekannter von mir war in ego is dann aber wegen zuviel druck ausgestiegen


----------



## absoluter (6. November 2007)

azshara -- allianz:

oblivion
irae aod
...


----------



## Cheshire Cat (6. November 2007)

Hier kann jeder das Thema mal vertiefen, ohne gleich sein Halbwissen in die Allgemeinheit pusten zu müssen:

Guild Ranking

Empfohlen sei da mal der Klick auf Magtheridon um sich mal die Weltnummer 1 näher zu betrachten.

Have Fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ches


----------



## WeRkO (6. November 2007)

Nathrezim auf Hordenseite: Mccokg und Judges of Death.


----------



## waterproof (6. November 2007)

Auf Anub'Arak Hordenseite ists Acumen (BT clear), aber Doomhammer clan soll auch recht erfolgreich sein.
Auf Allianzseite? Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Gandalix (6. November 2007)

Also ich bin auf Kil'Jaeden 
ich weiß das "A Dying Wish" dort die beste gilde ist (im sinne vom raiden) hab von den noch kein ohne t6 gesehen (allianz gilde)
Und auf der horden seite ist die beste raid gilde meines erachtens "Hetaeria"
Aber die beste gilde ist wenn es um fun faktor geht "GummiBärchenBande", sind bald auch sehr weit im raiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutzorn (6. November 2007)

Khaz Goroth:

Allianzominius Aurora|Lost Destiny

Horde:furious|eNraged


----------



## Allianzler (6. November 2007)

Also wenn einer von euch auf das Konsortium Horde playt sacht mal wer da so Elite Gilde ist


----------



## Zandrus (6. November 2007)

@Nozdormu

Allianz:

Inrage

Horde

??


aja, www.wowjutsu.com

mfg
Zandrus aka Cyronis


----------



## Blechdosenritter (6. November 2007)

CaptainKodak schrieb:


> Und Allianz: eVolution



jep. früher mal askeria und arisen
Unix is aber auch ganz gut.


----------



## Pandemonios (14. November 2007)

auf anetheron

Horde : Legends never die und combine harvester (beide illi down)
Allianz : eClipse (alles ausser illi)


----------



## Rockter (14. November 2007)

Malygos :Allianz - Evolution


----------



## Rexo (14. November 2007)

mm glaube bei uns ist es Drachensilber ist FAST ne 70 gilde


----------



## Cyral (14. November 2007)

> Teldrassil:
> Alli: Infused, Exordium
> Horde: Ghost Stance, Bloody Evils
> 
> Falls das nicht stimen sollte, einfach verbessern



Aber gerne verbessere ich auf Hordenseite etwas  

Ghost Stance ist leider Top (GZ an Euch Jungs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr seid einfach die TopHordenGilde bei uns), aber Bloody Evils als 2. ist leider falsch (sorry Bloodies  - wir freuen uns freuen uns auf Konkurrenz). Da fehlen "Apocalypse" - schamlose Selbstbeweichräucherung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und "Faculty" die vom Raidfortschritt viel weiter sind.


----------



## chaisor (14. November 2007)

antonidas (ally):
Nero

die haben schon desoefteren erfolgreich illidan gelegt. letztens im echsenkessel nen schurken von denen mit der azzinoth klinge gesehn.. imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maverick9999 (14. November 2007)

Auf der Mithrilorden:

Allianz: Unique und Chronicle

Horde: Weg des Blutes (Glaube ich)


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (14. November 2007)

Dun Morogh - Endgegner (Horde), Otherside (Ally) Illidan noch nicht gefallen (Endgegner 8/9)

Dalvengyr - Network Knights (Horde) auf ally Seite geht gar nichts, Illi auch nicht down


----------



## Virtus1 (14. November 2007)

Kargath

Allianz - Nastrandir
Horde - Doom


----------



## Imfalasiel (14. November 2007)

Perenolde:

Horde: Agony

Allianz: Massacre


----------



## RyniaUnda (14. November 2007)

Todeswache machen derzeit 7 Gilden das Auge. BT fangen glaub ich 2 an:

Horde:
Blutende Klingen (fangen gerade mit BT an)
Lichtbrecher 
Die Brut 

Allianz:
Kinsai (fangen gerade mit BT an)
Return of last Kings 
Invictus
Herrscher des Himmels

Ich denke, aber das der Fortschritt auf dem Server sehr viel damit zutun hat, dass er erstens undercrowded ist und zweitens sich die Spieler alle erst finden mussten mit BC, da sie alle neu waren auf dem Server. Der Server ging mit BC online. Meines Wissens nach kämpfen Blutende Klingen und Kinsai um die Serverfirsts. Lichtbrecher und Return of the Last King belegen die zweite Reihe und Invictus, Die Brut und Herrscher des Himmels sind eindeutig in der dritten Reihe.


----------



## Illian1887 (14. November 2007)

also auf Die Aldor sind die besten Gilde auf Alliseite Pfad der Stürme und Stürmischer Zorn (es war mal eine Gilde hat sich aber getrennt) 
Ganz klar die beste Gilde auf Hordenseite Klinge der Horde (Vanimar hat sich aufgelöst)
KdH versucht sich gerade an SSC, wir PdS an Magtherdion


----------



## Solidarno (14. November 2007)

Dagordacil---->Malygos MH:clear BT: 4/9


----------



## ahau (14. November 2007)

> Auf der Mithrilorden:
> 
> Allianz: Unique und Chronicle
> 
> Horde: Weg des Blutes (Glaube ich)



Allianz würd ich sic malus auch noch dazunehmen.

Bei uns auf hordenseite gibts moQbara, cultrarius, Weg des Blutes, die Bewahrer, Nachtsturm, Aladurs Zorn.

In letzer Zeit hört man aber eigentilch (naja bin da als moqbarianer vieleicht voreingenommen) nur mehr von moQbara, Weg des Blutes, den Bewahrern und cultrarius was. Ich würde alle zusammen, auch uns jetzt nicht unbedingt, als elite-gilden bezeichnen nur weil die halt am weitesten auf Hordeseite auf diesem server sind. Voidreaver im Auge und Lurker im SSC sind derzeit die Bosse die auf Hordenseite besiegt worden sind vom t5-Content. Das schöne am Mithrilorden ist aber das sich die Leute aus den gilden kennen und es zb. ein von Cultrarius veranstaltetes Open-Raid für Maghteridon gibt wo fast jeder mitkann (vor einer woche Horden-Server-Firstkill). Oder die schönen Alte-Welt-Raids wo man naxx, mc oder ähnliches auch sieht (vor 2 Wochen Maexxna Horden-Server-First (glaub sogar server-first)). Naja, ob auf Horden seite vorm neuen AddOn nochmal wer den Tempel bzw Illidan von innen sieht ist halt fraglich. Aber solange das Raiden spass macht und eine nette Konkurenzathmosphäre herscht bei der sich die Gilden gegenseitig etwas anspornen passt das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kraftwerk (14. November 2007)

Gul'dan -> Such a Thing (SaT(Horde))


----------



## Giorgo (14. November 2007)

Devilyn schrieb:


> auf Echsenkessel sinds Vodoo, Stalker und noch 2 wo ich namen nimmer weiss^^



kann ich bestätigen, bin selber früher auf dem echsenkessel server gewessen und die jungs von voodoo oder vodoo sind einfach freaky... sind übrigens allys und ich selber hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hatten öffters kämpfe ausgemacht und dann ging die schlacht ab o.0


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

Rockter schrieb:


> Malygos :Allianz - Evolution


Aha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde eher was anderes sagen..
Allianz: family affair dann Klein aber Oho dann Sturm von Tirisfal dann Boten des Sturms und dann erst Evolution / CoPz
Hordenseite: Dagordacil dann Think Pink


----------



## Trendy0Eistee (14. November 2007)

Affenjungs INC > Frostwolf <3

mfg


----------



## Crystania (14. November 2007)

Auf Norgannon würde ich mal behaupten das "Carpe Noctem", "Triton", "Silent Wrath" und gaaanz vll auch "Horde Elementz" die besten 'Elite'-Raidgilden auf Hordenseite sind.


----------



## Alcasim (14. November 2007)

Echsenkessel (Wurde schon mehrmals erwähnt, aber immer nur die Allygilde ^,^):

Horde: Hopeless - Letzte Woche SSC gecleart (glaube zumindest letzte Woche^^)
Allianz: VooDoo - An Kael'Thas dran


----------



## Azore (21. April 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> joa, dal marok --> Horde auf dem server destro...



du bis irgendwie komisch^^
dal marok is der abschaum auf destro den keiner will!
auf destro is pRophecy >>> all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nein eigenlob stinkt garnicht


----------



## Elrohier (21. April 2008)

homu schrieb:


> ego auf mannoroth wurde ich sagen









ego giebts nicht mehr


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. April 2008)

Auf Kel'Thuzad:

Alianz: Phoenix
Horde: Noir

Viele nette Leute auf jeden Fall, von Arroganz kaum eine Spur.


----------



## Pymonte (21. April 2008)

Perenolde: Massacre. Top30 Worldraid; Top1 Server Raid (Sunwell 4/6) -- Allianz

Super Spieler, super Skill.


----------



## Bulltastic (21. April 2008)

*Zuluhed*

Horde: Onyxias Erben & Manadurst

Allianz: easYplaY & fusion


----------



## R4ptor01 (21. April 2008)

Alexstrasza: Blutrache und Sun Tse

Auf Zuluhed: easy play


----------



## LordofDemons (21. April 2008)

auf Durotan wären auf ally seite das dann: RestartT
und auf horde seite: critical luder

auf anu barak dann: Acumen   (die besten überhaupt, hiermit der gildenchef gegrüßt und natürlich Darkmerlin der beste mage den ich kenne^^)
und doomhammer (naja bin kein fan von)
und natürlich heroes (grüße hiermit den raidleiter melitas)


----------



## Nesnah (21. April 2008)

*Die Nachtwache*

*Allianz*: Das Legat

*Horde*: Eisesglut

wobei Eisesglut ne ecke schneller ist als Das Legat.


----------



## Fumacilla (21. April 2008)

Freakezoid schrieb:


> Also bei Nathrezim dürfte die Elite-Gilde Los Planos sein wobei ich da schwanke zwischen imortalita und soulis defection




und hordenseite dort wird es denke ich immernoch:

Molten Core Co. KG und Judges of Death sein... >.<


----------



## Fauzi (21. April 2008)

Chival auf Nethersturm


----------



## Bulldoz (21. April 2008)

Auf nathrezim

HORDE: MoltenCore CoKg

ALLIANZ: Los Planos


----------



## böseee (21. April 2008)

R4ptor01 schrieb:


> Alexstrasza: Blutrache und Sun Tse
> 
> Auf Zuluhed: easy play


hast insane vergessen


----------



## Shadowwitch (21. April 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran  *Noír*


----------



## Caveman1979 (21. April 2008)

Malycos

Horde=Gute Reise
Ally= ka


----------



## Shrukan (21. April 2008)

Nosiris schrieb:


> Also auf Taerar is wohl Obscurus die Elite - Gilde^^



ohja und das übertrieben!

auf Alleria Allianz: Inceptum
auf Hordenseite gibts meiner Meinung nach einige an der Spitze...
Pugnas Rache
GanzMieseSchlägerTruppe
Kuss des Todes

usw...


----------



## syyrio (21. April 2008)

Aman'thul: 
Allianz: Celestial Dawn, exalted
Horde: Incoming, Enigma


----------



## turalya (21. April 2008)

auf perenolde isses massacre^^


----------



## Delhoven (21. April 2008)

Durotan:  Alliance 
1. Restart
2. Aeon
3. Kakuryo

Durotan: Horde
1. Critical Luders
2. Disturbed
3. Amid


Naja...Pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Relevant wäre:

Durotan: Alliance-PVP

1. Aeon

Durotan: Horde-PVP

1. Hordecore


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (21. April 2008)

Wenn juckts wer eine/die Obermacher-Obermackergilde hat/ist   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renzah (21. April 2008)

Nihilum auf Magtheridon


----------



## benbaehm (21. April 2008)

Kil´Jaeden

Horde:

Hetaeria
WHF
Insigne Mortis
Raubritter

Allianz

A dying Wish
Siniath
Yamato
Pain and Pleasure

...um mal die vier erfolgreichsten zu nennen.

mfG


----------



## Menthos (21. April 2008)

Auf Kult der Verdammten
Sind die zwei Topgilden:
Ally: Malus Sanguis (Server Platz 1)
Horde: Sturmreiter (Server Platz 2)


----------



## -dekagepe- (21. April 2008)

nera´thor:

*avoid*  - wollt ich mal erwähnt haben =)
*mal ganz fix den offhand-träger no. 1 grüßern*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: infos kann man auch finden bei: http://www.bosskillers.com


----------



## Ematra (21. April 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" veerucht sich TyrHialm gerade am Schlangenschrein und am Schwarzen Tempel(dem Anfang allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aktualisierung: TyrHialm hatte den Tempel bereits vor Erscheinen von Patch 2.4. erledigt.

http://www.rvd-raids.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=4695

"Wir konnten bisher als einzige Hordengilde Illidan besiegen und sind derzeit dabei, den Sonnenbrunnen zu erobern."

"- aktuelle Hürde: Kalecgos
- wir sind derzeit fleissig im Sonnenbrunnen unterwegs
- nebenbei optimieren wir unsere Hyjal und Tempelraids, um dort die letzten guten Ausrüstungsteile zu holen
- Karazhan und Zul Aman laufen nebenher (als Twink- bzw. Spontanraids)"





> Das is definitiv die beste Gilde aufm Server aber er is auch Recht klien...auf Frostwolf zB gibts glaub mit Abstand bessere Gilden schätz ich...hat ja auch 5x so viele Spieler da...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Seit wann entscheidet die Anzahl der Spieler über die Qualität?


----------



## Marthuk (21. April 2008)

Nefarian - Allianz

ANGELSTRIKE

Die wohl bekannteste Gilde des Servers mit IMBA Membern (wie mir)


----------



## L-MWarFReak (21. April 2008)

Auf aman'thul = Enigma, Incoming, und Narf wird bald eine sein ^^

Alle auf hiorden seite


----------



## m@r1@n (21. April 2008)

also bei uns auf anetheron ises sowiet ich weiss lnd(legends never die)


----------



## A-N-N-A (21. April 2008)

Hm, die Links auf den Progress wurden ja schon gelinkt. Derzeit auf Thrall erfolgreich in Sunwell:

Allianz:
In Harmony (eine der besten Gilden überhaupt *kiss Dexx*)
Tharaka

Horde:
Ave Converti (ehemals Weltenwanderer)
The Corporation
Carnivores (ehemals Dagordacil) <- wir suchen noch Member, schaut doch auf meinem myBUFFED Profil rein oder auf www.carnivores-thrall.de.vu


----------



## Dan5ale (21. April 2008)

R4ptor01 schrieb:


> Alexstrasza: Blutrache und Sun Tse
> 
> Auf Zuluhed: easy play


 

jo, würd allerdings noch Sons of The fallen Lands sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (21. April 2008)

Der europäische Elite Server schlechthin ist Antonidas.
Dort sind die meisten Gilden im Serververgleich in MH und BT unterwegs, es gibt 6 Gilden die Sunwell bereits mind. 1 Boss down haben und 1 Gilde hat den 3. sowie 2 sind am daran arbeiten.

Eliten des Servers:
Allianz: Nero, Viribus Unitis, Pantheôn
Horde: Twisting Nether, Streichelzoo


----------



## GobliN (21. April 2008)

Silberne Hand:
Highend (Sunwell):

Allianz:
Halthor
Drachensilber
Graue Bation
und ich glaub noch 1 andere...

BT progress:
bestimmt so an die 20 stk.


----------



## Topanga (21. April 2008)

auf dem zirkel gibt es mehrere solche gilden. die nehmen nur 70er auf, die dann auch mitraiden.
die LEGENDEN zum beispiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (21. April 2008)

hehe, ein Gilden tribute Thread... Elite-Gilden, gibt es sowas überhaupt noch in WoW?

Nur Erfolg im Raid-Content alleine macht für mich eine Elite-Gilde nicht aus. 
Deshalb grüsse ich auf Azshara die Gilde "seven" 
Neben den spielerischen Erfolgen sind dort auch viele liebe Menschen, die die Gilde "Elite" machen. Und obwohl die Gilde nie sehr groß war (das war auch so gewollt) sind dort viele sehr gute Spieler - jeder auf seinem Gebiet ein Spezialist mit seinem Char. Ob Frau oder Mann, die konnten was und unabhängig davon gab es viel Spass und es herrschte meistens eine schöne harmonische Stimmung. Ich hoffe ihr seit auch heute noch "Elite"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüsse an seven von einem der auszog ein anderes Spiel zu spielen    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (21. April 2008)

Taerar Horde: Obscurus/ ES
Allianz: Nukular


----------



## BunnyBunny (21. April 2008)

auf wrathbringer 
horde: bloodhunters, hallo wand und dies irae
allianz: anathema und letzte instanz
(flare hat sich bei den allys meines wissens nach aufgelöst die warn vorher servertop, 56. in europa und so)


----------



## M1ghtymage (21. April 2008)

Malygos hat eig. keine einzige Elite Gilde xD
Hatten mal Carnivores, wurden dann bei Bc zu Dagordacil und waren immer auf Platz 1, aber wirklich gut war und ist bei uns keine Gilde^^
Sonst ist noch Nástrandir auf Kargath sehr gut.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. April 2008)

hmm auf theradras gibts auf horden seite Daementis die sind glaub ich grade in MH/BT zu gange und haben schon ca 3 schurken mit beiden illiklingen^^ naja alli seite kp^^


----------



## Cripe (21. April 2008)

Eredaaar:

mh.. 
...
...

denk ma "No Pain no Gain" , die sind mir von den erfolgreichsten gilden auf hordenseite immer noch am sympathischsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gr33tz @ eredar


----------



## Kamaji (21. April 2008)

auf Rexxar  -  Per Noctem
auf Frostwolf - Affenjungs Inc  (da gibts aber sehr viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Unas (21. April 2008)

Kult der Verdammte:

Horde: Sturmreiter
Allianz: Malus Sanguis


----------



## Kalisan (21. April 2008)

Allianzler schrieb:


> Hallu; ich wollte mal so wissen ob ihr sone reine Level 70 Gilde auf eurem Server habt.
> Also bei mir auf "das Konsortium" ist das die Gilde "DAS KaTet", die sind echt cool...!
> 
> Wenn jemand von "Das KaTet" diesen Artikel liest, grüßt mal den Mordius; zur Zeit gildenlos...



bin auch auf Konsortium aber Horde Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist es die Gilde "Nemesis" in der auch ich bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Frall (21. April 2008)

Illian1887 schrieb:


> also auf Die Aldor sind die besten Gilde auf Alliseite Pfad der Stürme und Stürmischer Zorn (es war mal eine Gilde hat sich aber getrennt)
> Ganz klar die beste Gilde auf Hordenseite Klinge der Horde (Vanimar hat sich aufgelöst)
> KdH versucht sich gerade an SSC, wir PdS an Magtherdion



Das ist so nicht richtig. KDH hat SSC clear und ist grade an Hyjal dran!


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (21. April 2008)

Frostmourne:
Horde: conspiracy
Allianz: Rising Sun


----------



## Gof (21. April 2008)

tjoa destromath pwnt eh alle anderen server... 
bestimmt schon 20-30 alli und horde gilden haben content clear 

FOR THE HORDE....


----------



## Kite-X (21. April 2008)

Nidhogg schrieb:


> Frostmourne:
> Horde: conspiracy
> Allianz: Rising Sun



Auf der Hordenseite
1.st Gilde conspiracy ganz klar.
aber Leviatanim ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ryodeath (21. April 2008)

ja auf Taerar ist wohl genauso I W A S eine elite gilde zum einen hat I W A S tbc überlebt und zum anderen fördert I W A S mehr die sozialen aspekte des spiels als die raid sachen, und meineserachtens ist I W A S eine der tollerantesten gilden auf den server

bis denn Ryodeath


----------



## Migeira (21. April 2008)

Mal'Ganis
Hier mal die beiden gilden die die beiden fraktionen so anführen vom kontent her:
Allianz: Devil may Cry (hat mehrere erfolgreiche raid gruppen)
Horde: Myth


----------



## Kalisan (21. April 2008)

Chains of Perdition von Frostwolf ist auch noch ganz nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (21. April 2008)

Khaz`Goroth-> da ist Dominus Aurora die elite-gilde


----------



## Wojtek (21. April 2008)

Auf Thrall
In Harmony


----------



## der hexenmeister (21. April 2008)

Nightfall auf Lordaeron


----------



## cabber (21. April 2008)

Ticho: 

Ally: Demons, Utopie, Karma

Horde: Barad ne Valesh, Nocturne, SunRise

@ Obscurus: Die lösen sich auf....


----------



## arakhir (21. April 2008)

Kel'thuzad
Horde: 
Noir
Insomnia
Phoenix
epitaph
(haben alle bt clear, noir ist ja nach aussage von brownbull auf ihrer hp unter den top 20)

Allianz:
Phoenix
Prophecy
Vermilion Dawn
excelsior

wer davon exakt wie weit ist weiss ich nicht^^, es kann auch sein das ich einige vergessen habe. http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/REALM_364

/edit 





> Auf Kel'Thuzad:
> 
> Alianz: Phoenix
> Horde: Noir
> ...



muss man wirklich sagen, habe noch niemanden arroganten getroffen. also keinen der, wenn man ihn etwas fragt, nach dem motto "mit so nem kacknoob wie dir gebe ich mich nicht ab" antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (21. April 2008)

puhh ich glaube bei meinen ehemaligen server war des Godal jetzt hab ich KP ^^


----------



## Rodak (21. April 2008)

Chronos, epoch, Devil May Cry < alli seite..

Myth, un noch eine auf horden seite

Mal Ganis PvP


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (21. April 2008)

auf FROSTWOLF gibt es so viele elite Gilden.

Affenjungs Inc *wink*
Addicted
Jade Falcons
usw.

PS:wink nur weil ich nen hordi bin^^


----------



## Monsterwarri (21. April 2008)

Dragonsdeath schrieb:


> hmm auf theradras gibts auf horden seite Daementis die sind glaub ich grade in MH/BT zu gange und haben schon ca 3 schurken mit beiden illiklingen^^ naja alli seite kp^^



Wenn sie gerade MH und BT zu Gange sind wie kommt es schon das bereits 6x die Blades gedroppt sind was ich schon sehr verwunderlich finde, da Theradras nicht gerade ein Topserver ist.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (21. April 2008)

Frall schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht richtig. KDH hat SSC clear und ist grade an Hyjal dran!



Hast du mal aufs Datum des Eintrags geachtet? Der ist von November 2007. Kein Wunder, dass die jetzt schon viel weiter sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exaizo (21. April 2008)

Wojtek schrieb:


> Auf Thrall
> In Harmony



und auf horden seite
-ave converti
-carnivores

schaut doch alle mal auf www.wowjutsu.com, da sind die rankings aller server


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (21. April 2008)

Lordaeron

Horde
-Nightfall
-Ðisturbed Equilibrium
-Tödlich

*wink*^^

Allianz
-Vogelfrei
-Relic



Hoffe habe keine vergessen.

Lg Rov


----------



## EvilStorm (21. April 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> Kil jeaden^^
> ehhh A Dying Wish, Yamato dann nochn paar andere weiss nimmer xD
> da gibts zu viele und ick kenn nur die ally seite^^
> 
> ...



Könnte es sein das du Hopeless und Blutsturm meinst?

Ist auf Echsenkessel bezogen.(Horde)
Meine ist auch ganz, ganz, ganz, usw.  GUT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG Evil


----------



## Smeagon (21. April 2008)

auf Nazjatar sinds Team Legendary auf der ally seite sind BT und MH equippt


----------



## Murgul5 (21. April 2008)

Auf Rexxar:

*HORDE*

Geyahs Legacy

_Allianz_

Per Noctem
Endless
Mystical Embrace

Die waren schon *vor* 2.4.

Und hier könnt ihr auch Fortschritte sehen: Klick Mich!


----------



## Draenaja (21. April 2008)

auf norgannon alli pvp top gilde: topmodel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pve würd ich die tempelwächter sagen oder addicted


----------



## derpainkiller (21. April 2008)

> ego auf mannoroth wurde ich sagen




1 Thanatos Erpetos ist besser
2 Hat Ego sich aufgelöst und ist mit conTension zu PartyGirls fusioniert


----------



## Flapp (21. April 2008)

Kult der Verdammten 

(Horde)

1#Sturmreiter

(Ally)

1# Schwarzer Banner         (glaube ich...bin Hordi)


----------



## Crâshbâsh (21. April 2008)

Auf Anetheron 

ganz klar Legends Never Die


----------



## Screen (21. April 2008)

Stürmischer Zorn  auf  Die Aldor (ally)
*winkt*


----------



## Uranius (21. April 2008)

Afghane schrieb:


> Tirion:
> Bund der Drachenklaue (greetings to Gimpdonis!)



/signed

Auch wenn ich Hordler bin. ^^

Auf Hordeseite arbeitet sich Bloodpact grad wieder hoch.


----------



## Ronas (21. April 2008)

Arygos: noxa

Terrordar: Freefrags, KLÄN


----------



## Thunderlady (21. April 2008)

Auf Nathrezim:
Alli: Los Planos, Immortalità ( ham bt und mh schon lange clear sin an Sunwell weil sonst gibts viele gilden die gerade an bt und mh dran sind^^)
Horde: Molten Core Co. Kg. und PalaHunterZ bei molten bin ich mir nicht sicher wie das Co. Kg. aussieht und bei Hunterz sind glaub ich 2 z aber sonst jo^^


----------



## Malondil (21. April 2008)

*Ambossar *

*Horde*: Zensiert
*Allianz*: Die gefallenen Helden


----------



## Stev-O- (21. April 2008)

Auf Frostwolf sind so um die 10 Gilden die BT/MH clearen. u.a affenjungs INC.
addicted


----------



## Scarloc. (21. April 2008)

padey schrieb:


> addicted > all !
> 
> Frostwolf!



Affenjungs Inc > addicted




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nera'thor:

Horde:

-Avoid
-Bloodhoundgang
-Ultima Ratio

Allianz:

-Ganz Großes Tennis


----------



## Amenna (21. April 2008)

http://www.bosskillers.com/

auch wenn es vll schon gepostet wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kult der Verdammten:

Malus Sangius (allianz)


----------



## Stev-O- (21. April 2008)

Echsenkessel (Wurde schon mehrmals erwähnt, aber immer nur die Allygilde ^,^):

Horde: Hopeless - Letzte Woche SSC gecleart (glaube zumindest letzte Woche^^)
Allianz: VooDoo - An Kael'Thas dran

LOL,die haben beide BT clear!!!!was redest du von SSC?


----------



## Baltimus (21. April 2008)

Leland/Rovnex schrieb:


> Lordaeron
> 
> Horde
> -Nightfall
> ...


Dritter bei der Allianz ist glaub ich Antipathie, bin mir aber nicht sicher, könnte auch Sprachlos sein.

Mfg Balti


----------



## Xelyna (21. April 2008)

Die Todeskrallen - Hordenseite:
Ascardia 
Katharsis
Draconis

*wink*


----------



## -kroni- (21. April 2008)

Rad von Dalaran

Horde :

TyrHialm

Allianz 

noír
Wilder Elekk


----------



## Lexort (21. April 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Der europäische Elite Server schlechthin ist Antonidas.
> Dort sind die meisten Gilden im Serververgleich in MH und BT unterwegs, es gibt 6 Gilden die Sunwell bereits mind. 1 Boss down haben und 1 Gilde hat den 3. sowie 2 sind am daran arbeiten.
> 
> Eliten des Servers:
> ...



Naja ich würde unseren Topgilden aber nicht unbedingt als Elitegilden bezeichnen, mit Neroleuten und Team Rot   Leuten hab ich mich durch 5er Inis in Randomgruppen geschlagen. Ein VU Schurke versucht gerade unsere Schurken ein wenig zu pimpen etc. Sind vielicht paar leute die sich für Elite (hatte mal nen Zusammenstoß mit nem HM von Pantheôn in nem Forum naja, gibt halt auch solche) halten, der Großteil ist dann aber einfach nur gut und gut organisiert - vieleicht haben wir deshalb sone recht breite Masse an guten Gilden.


----------



## Megamage (21. April 2008)

Nathrezim:
Allianz: Los Planos
Horde: Molten Core CO KG


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. April 2008)

auf hordeseite bei uns:
wir


----------



## Kashiro (21. April 2008)

Arygos: Horde - Raidrunners (ziemlich unfreundlich) - Ally Noxa


----------



## skafds (21. April 2008)

CRITICAL LUDERS @durotan (horde)


----------



## Kayzu (21. April 2008)

Also bei uns auf Gorgonnash.

UNIC (Ally Gilde)


----------



## Itarus (21. April 2008)

Easy Mode bei der Horde
eVolution bei der allianz
Auf Sen'jin


----------



## Schamson (21. April 2008)

Auf Baelgun würd ich auf Ally Seite "Circle of Trust" oder "Brüder Cenarius" sagen, bei Horde "OPA Thunderbluff"


----------



## Gambloodhorn (21. April 2008)

Auf dem Server Proudmoore:

Allianz:
Rejoy

Horde:
Immortel king
Colid Core
The dead Rabbits
Gods of War
Die vergraulten
.....
und viele mehr^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mach Damage!
Und du?


----------



## Med!um (21. April 2008)

Auf dem Server Gilneas ( Sunwell erster !!!!!!!!!!!1111)
Ist es auf Allianz die Gilde ' Auge des Sturms ' 
Und auf der Horde ist es ' Out of Range '
Bei Horde bin ich mir nicht zu 100% sicher...

mfg


----------



## Crystania (21. April 2008)

Norgannon: 

Horde:

Goftar
Untamed Flames
Panic

Allianz:

Addicted
Rising Phoenix
Sanctuary


----------



## Crytec (21. April 2008)

Server: Nathrezim
Gilde: Horde: Morten Core COKg
          Allaince: Los Planos
Horde etwas weiter


----------



## Fabi_an (21. April 2008)

Servers: Maghteridon

Gilde (Horde): Nihilum

:-) :-) :-)


----------



## serternos árkanos (21. April 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> @ Thrall:
> 
> Horde: WeltenWanderer
> Allianz: (noch) Tharaka, aber bald in Harmony



da liegste aba ganz schön falsch welten wanderer gibt es nicht mehr und in Harmony is schon die beste aufm server die bestet horden gilde ist carnivores


----------



## Eloîl (21. April 2008)

Allianzler schrieb:


> Also wenn einer von euch auf das Konsortium Horde playt sacht mal wer da so Elite Gilde ist



also soweit ich weiß sollen "Staub und Schatten" und "Nemesis" da ziemlich weit sein


----------



## Nocturne (21. April 2008)

Sywester schrieb:


> Alleria->Allianz->eXsolvo
> aba irgendwie voll doch nich ^^da war was mitaulösen


sry aba scheiß auf exsolvo!!! versuch ma mit BlackFlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (21. April 2008)

Ältere Elite Gilden:

Mug'thol : aeon (Allianz)

Terrodar: ascension (Horde), no need (Horde)


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. April 2008)

Allianzler schrieb:


> Hallu; ich wollte mal so wissen ob ihr sone reine Level 70 Gilde auf eurem Server habt.
> Also bei mir auf "das Konsortium" ist das die Gilde "DAS KaTet", die sind echt cool...!
> 
> Wenn jemand von "Das KaTet" diesen Artikel liest, grüßt mal den Mordius; zur Zeit gildenlos...



unsere elite gilde ist leider weg....tschööö demons....destromath hat jetzt leider ein paar gute spieler weniger


----------



## Sh00ter (21. April 2008)

Auf Frostwolf gibts auch n paar:


_Horde:_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Affenjungs INC



_Allianz:_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Addicted
Jade Falcons


----------



## XS1CHT (21. April 2008)

Aman'Thul
Allianz: Celestial Dawn
Horde: Incoming
Sind die einzigsten Gilden wie in Sunwell was down haben, wobei Incoming grd mal Kalecgos down hat und Celestial Dawn schon Brutallus


----------



## Grushdak (21. April 2008)

Manani schrieb:


> Schaut einfach hier nach, wer auf welchem Realm erfolgreich raidet: http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/



Das Dingens kannst ja komplett vergessen - uralt!
Denn Storm of Elements gibt es auf Teldrassil schon seit letzten Herbst nicht mehr 
und Back to Life (Fusion mit Storm of Elements) ist schon sehr viel weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Lexort (21. April 2008)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das Dingens kannst ja komplett vergessen - uralt!
> Denn Storm of Elements gibt es auf Teldrassil schon seit letzten Herbst nicht mehr
> und Back to Life (Fusion mit Storm of Elements) ist schon sehr viel weiter!
> 
> ...



Einzige wenigstens halbwegs verlässliche Übersicht ist wowjutsu, auf allen anderen Seiten müssen die Gilden selber ihr Zeug eintragen - was heißt wer die Seite nicht kennt/sich nicht eintragen lassen will steht nicht drinne.
wowjutsu stimmt zwar auch nicht (halt Armoryscan nach Loot - wenn keiner was anhat obwohl der Boss down ist dann steht der Boss halt nicht drinne) aber wenigstens halbwegs vollständig.


----------



## Turican (21. April 2008)

Überhaupt das Wort "Elite" zu benutzen...kann nur von Kindern kommen.


----------



## Neque neque (21. April 2008)

<Die gefallenen Helden> auf Ambossar


----------



## waven (21. April 2008)

Easy Mode & Nemesis auf Sen'jin.

Beide voll chillig :>


----------



## waven (21. April 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Überhaupt das Wort "Elite" zu benutzen...kann nur von Kindern kommen.



Und dieser Flame auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel1680 (21. April 2008)

Mein Server Thrall
In Harmony
Killed Horde
.....und viele andere
MfG
dani


----------



## ExoHunter (21. April 2008)

www.wowjutsu.com​


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. April 2008)

Server Destromath: For the Horde

Ist die Beste deutsche Gilde atm.


----------



## Schwuuu (9. Mai 2008)

net nur deutsche sondern meine platz4 europas oder weltweit!
bei uns auf taerar gibts kein obscurus mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sondern mTw WoW größert schwachsinn ever aber egal das ist obscurus und mental madness....
schade ich fand mental madness ne super gilde die alleine viel erreicht hat und obscurus für sich auch aber wtf was hat das nun gebracht?


----------



## kolopol (9. Mai 2008)

Progenies Infernalis @ Aegwynn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakalarm (9. Mai 2008)

Auf Durotan ist die Gilde "Critical Luders" ungeschlagen


----------



## schoeni (9. Mai 2008)

massacre auf perenolde


----------



## Abtplouton (9. Mai 2008)

@ Natzjatar - Hordenseite:

Scavenger

...inklusive "drop-luck", da son schurke von denen immer in OG vor der Bank mit seinen Zwillingsklingen con Azzinoth rumhockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (9. Mai 2008)

*Elfen Lied*

fate

Honigdiebe INC

Schnee im Sommer

auf Blutkessel Horde

Ruin

auch auf Blutkessel - Allianz 

mfg


----------



## Cartez (9. Mai 2008)

Destromath: 

Ally: Riot, Noír, 

Horde: For the Horde, Prophecy


----------



## buddabrot (9. Mai 2008)

Zirkel des Cenarius
Alli:-Schwingen des Phoenix (BT & MH clear)
     -Bund von Neltharion (auch BT & MH clear)

und von der Horde hab ich keinen Plan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schattenstoffspezi (9. Mai 2008)

NewOrder aus Nozdormu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Illidan Archimonde mehrmals down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xall13 (9. Mai 2008)

Unic @ Gorgonnash


----------



## Thoor (9. Mai 2008)

Frostmourne hat als einer der ältesten Server viele Elite Gilden

Ally:
Renovatio(Früher Kern)
Immopanic(Vor bc Raidgemeinschaft aus Immortal und InPanic)
Rising Sun
Revive(aufgelöst, vorher R A C H E E N G E L)
Kaltmacher ist auch so ne halbe Elite GIlde
Auch Netherstrom Project ist so ne halbe Elite GIlde
und natürlich Arch Nemesis

Horde
Raging Hordes
Cataclysm
Conspiracy
und mehr hordengilde kenn ich auch net


----------



## Brisk7373 (9. Mai 2008)

Legends Never Die -PvP-Anetheron-Horde

/winken an alle die auf Anetheron(Horde natürlich) spielen


----------



## Stev-O- (9. Mai 2008)

Heftigste PVP gilde auf echsenkessel sind loosers on tour!!


----------



## Zentru (9. Mai 2008)

@Rajaxx is das eindeutig Ferox


----------



## Occasus (9. Mai 2008)

Ascendence auf Arthas
Nekraatal auf Arthas
Casual Gaming Arthas

alle Hordler


----------



## jinno (9. Mai 2008)

ICESUN <3


----------



## bergione (9. Mai 2008)

Stev-O- ich geb dir vollkommen recht mit LoT 
Also auf Eschenkessel sind die ebsten Gilden
Horde:Loosers on Tour     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   |    Hopeless

Allianzain for Pleasure

echt top Gilden die raid erfolgreich sind.


----------



## eyeofevil (9. Mai 2008)

neben "Acumen" auf Anub'Arak (Horde / PVP)

noch ganz gut : "Oblivion"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kommt nach anub leute ^^


----------



## Lilo07 (9. Mai 2008)

Auf Tichondrius ist des "Delirium" bei der Horde.


----------



## Zrene (9. Mai 2008)

Auf Aman'Thul auf jeden Fall Celestial Dawn auf alli seite und incoming auf horden seite!


----------



## Aregor (9. Mai 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" veerucht sich TyrHialm gerade am Schlangenschrein und am Schwarzen Tempel(dem Anfang allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt wesentlich bessere Gilden auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie zB. "noír"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

--------------------------------------------------------

In deinem Klo da wohnt ein Geist der jedem der zulange scheißt von unten in die Eier beißt!!
Also ich würd nochmal nachgucken xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davincico (12. Mai 2008)

Sethclaw schrieb:


> Madmortem: Triforce,Spawn,Second Wind, Crank




CranK ist 4. bei der Horde, davor kommt Spawn Prophets dann Tomacow


----------



## EliteOrk (13. Mai 2008)

Hmm, wo sind die flame comments ala "Sinnloser thread" etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nungut, bei uns auf Kult der Verdammten Allianz ist es die Blutrote Phalanx glaub ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esprit-Chimära (13. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf Nera'thor ist ganz klar

*Extase*

die Elite-Gilde, auch wegen harter Aufnahmebedingungen und gutem lead!


----------



## Herses (13. Mai 2008)

cg und nekra af arthas sind bestimmt keine elite gilden ^^


----------



## Redday (13. Mai 2008)

auf arygos gibts genau gar keine top-gilde ...


----------



## Dracius (13. Mai 2008)

Afghane schrieb:


> Tirion:
> Bund der Drachenklaue (greetings to Gimpdonis!)




Jo hab da auch schon einige hammer Chars aus der Gilde gesehn xD
Gnubsila is da doch auch oder^^?

Beide Illidan Waffen *Schmelz*


Egal meine Gilde is für michtrotzdem Beste^^

HaZ + AdP= Besten Gilden der Welt :-)


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (13. Mai 2008)

Die Nachtwache:

Allianz: Das Legat
Horde: Eisesglut


----------



## Guibärchen (13. Mai 2008)

Roc schrieb:


> *Elfen Lied*
> 
> fate
> 
> ...


wer hatt Illidan down, na wer hatt Illidan down  Fate, richtig ^^
wer noch?
...keiner 
(naja der server hatt zu wenig leute)


----------



## Atropoides (13. Mai 2008)

Gambloodhorn schrieb:


> Auf dem Server Proudmoore:
> 
> Allianz:
> Rejoy
> ...




Naja...
Hier mal meine Liste zu den "Top-Gilden" auf Proudmoore

Allianz:

Rejoy (Sunwell 2/6)
Against all Odds (Sunwell 1/6)
Magnanimous Majesty (Sunwell 1/6)
Caballeros de Passion (Sunwell 1/6)
Die Schildbürger (BT Clear)

Horde:

Immortal King (Sunwell 1/6)
Lost n Found (BT Clear)
Solid Core (BT Clear)


----------



## Shadowwitch (13. Mai 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran

Noír
Oblivion
Wilder Elek
Engel der Finsternis


----------



## avanael (13. Mai 2008)

Progenies Infernalis , die sind TOP!!!!!!sunwell 4/6


----------



## Solostraran (13. Mai 2008)

Jaaber schrieb:


> @ Thrall:
> 
> Horde: WeltenWanderer
> Allianz: (noch) Tharaka, aber bald in Harmony




bald? Ich weiss ja nicht, wie verlässlich die Informationen sind, aber dies hier spricht ab 2.4 ne deutliche Sprache. Gestern abend um halb neun war dann auch M'uru gelegt...
... und schon BT waren iH schnneller.


----------



## Aremaron (13. Mai 2008)

auge des sturms. sind gerade an twins dran


----------



## Kawock (13. Mai 2008)

@ Teldrassil:

Allianz: Exordium | Infused | Purity
Horde: Ghost Stance | Apocalypse | Faculty


----------



## Vérwanord (13. Mai 2008)

Auf Kil'jaeden... hm Heateria, Pain and Pleasure und A dying Wish! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht noch W H F und Mea est Ultio, auf Hordeseite habe ich da nicht soviel Plan von..


----------



## Psyli (13. Mai 2008)

InRage - Nozdormu


----------



## Notivity (13. Mai 2008)

Also die die bt clear auf dun morogh sind

Allianz: 

Otherside (besste ally gilde)
Pantheon (inzwischen 2 leute mit beiden gleven rumlaufen -.-)            
Nightforce
Pew Pew

Horde:

Endgegner(besste gilde aufm server. die werden sogar richtig gesponsort)
Baroque firma
Morituri
(bei derr hore kenn ich mich nicht so wirklich aus.


----------



## Anderoth (13. Mai 2008)

@Destromath

For the Horde


----------



## Djinnaltis (13. Mai 2008)

Ysera: Elementarwächter (Allyseite)


----------



## painschkes (13. Mai 2008)

Aman'Thul

Proelium , Celestial Dawn etc..


----------



## Oimdudla (13. Mai 2008)

DESTROMATH
~~~~~~~~~

pRophecy
For the Horde
Why me (bt,hyjal clear)
Hellboys (auch bt,hyjal clear)

~~~~~~~~~

mir fällt sonst momentan keine ein..


----------



## Kremaish (13. Mai 2008)

Blutzorn schrieb:


> Khaz Goroth:
> 
> Allianzominius Aurora|Lost Destiny
> 
> Horde:furious|eNraged



Ehm falsch

Allianz : 
1. Dominus Aurora 
2. Illustrious 
3. Lost Destiny

Horde :
1. furious 
2. Brut des Verderbens
2. Yamato 

Wobei absoluter spitzenreiter furious ist mit sunwell 3 / 5 rest 1/5 und eNraged gibts gar nicht mehr , wär aber max platz 4 gewesen.


----------



## Iaido (13. Mai 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> wings of eysera (oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




glaub dir kein wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  beste PvP gilde auf vek'lor ist doch The Hateful Art *wink*


----------



## Dunedin (13. Mai 2008)

Auf meinem Server, Arygos, ist die Elite-Gilde "Noxa". Die haben T6 schon fast full 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilúvatar1 (13. Mai 2008)

Buffed_Fan:o) schrieb:


> Black *Fart*ernity @ Blackhand
> *wink*




ui das hören sie wohl ned gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Black Fraternity 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (13. Mai 2008)

jo bei uns hellgate..

aber nur 70er stimmt nicht ganz.. wenn man ein twink hat und schon den rang mitglied in der gilde hat, darf der twink auch in die gilde..


----------



## Xareo (13. Mai 2008)

Dominus Aurora und Lost Destiny auf Khaz'goroth.


----------



## Aselina (13. Mai 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Hmm, wo sind die flame comments ala "Sinnloser thread" etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist ja mal ein voller Blödsinn... Phalanx hat Illidan down..

Malus Sanguis hat 3 Bosse in Sunwell down

Horde:Sturmreiter 2 Bosse SW


----------



## Magic! (13. Mai 2008)

Nosiris schrieb:


> Also auf Taerar is wohl Obscurus die Elite - Gilde^^



stiimmt nicht mehr ham sich jetzt zusammen geschlossen oder name geändert sind aber die selben leute^^ 
  heist jetzt 
mtw wow     =        mortal team work     


Mfg Magic


----------



## Nuggels (13. Mai 2008)

Nozdormu
Inrage

*winke winke*


----------



## portillo (13. Mai 2008)

Bund der Drachenklaue  -> Tirion Ally  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (13. Mai 2008)

Der Rat von Dalaran

Horde : TyrHialm
Ally    : noìr (glaub ich)


----------



## Kryll (13. Mai 2008)

auf khazgoroth-horde:
1) furious 3.boss sunwell down
2) Brut des Verderbens 1-2boss sunwell
3) Yamoto BT clear
4) eNraged BT in der mitte
5)Mokrah Toktok 3boss BT
...


----------



## Gladiatorenrat (13. Mai 2008)

Frostmourne :

Horde:  Conspiracy
            Raging Hordes
            Delirium

Allianz : Rising Sun  kenn ich nur











FÜR DIE HORDE 4 EVER


----------



## Fire bone (13. Mai 2008)

Casual gaming und Ascendence auf Arthas


----------



## Fire bone (13. Mai 2008)

....auf horden seite


----------



## Grizzo (13. Mai 2008)

Mal ne schnelle frage jemand nen Überblick wer auf Festung der Stürme Ally Seite Pve und Pvp gut abschneidet?


----------



## FERT (13. Mai 2008)

Taerar - Obscurus / Hands of Doom (gibts die noch? ^^) 
Anetheron - Combine Harvester / Legends Never Die
Arthas - Ascendence / Nemesis / Alliance of Tarsonis / Faule Studis / Pepperoni Lovers / Paradoxum

das sind jetzt gilden die halt top im raid content waren/sind, raidzeiten meist 5/7 in der woche


----------



## hyrakx (13. Mai 2008)

ka ob schon gesagt ...

Dalvengyr 
ally: 1.sacrificium (gogo wir wolln illidan im dreck sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  2.worstcase
horde: Network Knights


----------



## Titanus (13. Mai 2008)

Thrall: 

Horde: 

Ave Converti
Carnivores
The Corparation

Ally:

in Harmony (so ziehmlich die besten ) ^^


----------



## Miithrandiir (13. Mai 2008)

Öhmmm Mordi....KaTet ist auf Allianz seiten die beste x) aber aufm Server bei uns isses Nemesis(Horde)...


----------



## B-Re4l (13. Mai 2008)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" veerucht sich TyrHialm gerade am Schlangenschrein und am Schwarzen Tempel(dem Anfang allerdings
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau mal wie weit noír (Allianz) ist! Wenn du die Gilde TyrHialm mit denen vergleichst, wirst du merken dass die nicht die beste Gilde auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" ist.... einfach mal besser informieren....

Bei uns auf der Nachtwache ist es Eisesglut (Horde)! Die versuchen sich gerade an Brutallus.


----------



## Travis_rd (13. Mai 2008)

Twisting Nether - Antonidas


----------



## Huti da real (13. Mai 2008)

Gul´dan Horde- Pame na Fame...die oder eine der besten pvp Gilden Gul´dans..only 70 und fast alle full s3...^^


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (13. Mai 2008)

maghteridon:
nihilum is ja klar^^


----------



## Mick1888 (13. Mai 2008)

Marthuk schrieb:


> Nefarian - Allianz
> 
> ANGELSTRIKE
> 
> Die wohl bekannteste Gilde des Servers mit IMBA Membern (wie mir)




Joar da muss ich zustimmen, ihr seit schon schwer in Ordnung
Aber leider sind  ein paar von ANGELSTRIKE etwas arrogant,hab ich das Gefühl  ^^

Auf Nefarian auch gut vertreten sind  Lacrima Furoris.
Soweit ich weiß sind wir die Größte Gilde auf Nefarian 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ouna (13. Mai 2008)

avanael schrieb:


> Progenies Infernalis , die sind TOP!!!!!!sunwell 4/6


Wir auch. 

Harlequins - Dethecus 4/6 SWP


----------



## Fujiko(Noir) (13. Mai 2008)

B-Re4l schrieb:


> Schau mal wie weit noír (Allianz) ist! Wenn du die Gilde TyrHialm mit denen vergleichst, wirst du merken dass die nicht die beste Gilde auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" ist.... einfach mal besser informieren....
> 
> Bei uns auf der Nachtwache ist es Eisesglut (Horde)! Die versuchen sich gerade an Brutallus.



Na man sollte doch schon fair sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also auf dem Rat sieht's so aus das die Erben der Zeit Kalecgos vor kurzem gelegt haben (wir hatten ihn gestern auf 1% *Frust* heute wird er liegen), da die Jungs und Mädels einen guten 3 Wochen Vorsprung hatten (Wir hatten Heiler Mangel und konnten desw. nicht effektiv raiden). Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob sie es schon geschafft haben, Brutallus zu legen, aber ich bezweifle es. Also kann man eigtl. sagen das Die Erben der Zeit (noch) mit uns (Noír) der stärkste Raid auf Allianz Seite auf dem Rat ist.
Auf Hordenseite TyrHialm. 

Soviel zum Rat vom Dalaran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (13. Mai 2008)

Allianz :
Addicted
Jade Falcons
Loderons Revenge

Horde:
Affenjungs Inc 
und noch nen paar^^

Frostwolf natürlich


----------



## Order (13. Mai 2008)

Theradras:

Allianz:

Faithful
Point of Honour
Brennende Seelen
Toxxic (wo ich selbst Mitglied bin)

Horde:

Daementis
Rigor Mortis

Sry von Horde kenn ich net wirklich viele Topgilden auf meinem Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Alles in allem is Theradras zwar nen PvP - Server aba mit sehr guten PvE Gilden (Faithful und Daementis haben die ersten 2 Bosse down im Sonnenbrunnenplateau). Toxxic ist au einer der besten Gilden auf dem Server, gestern 4. boss endlich down bekommen in hyjal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

MFG Order


----------



## Saii (13. Mai 2008)

also auf anetheron ist die beste gilde "Legends Never Die"
die haben richtig viele Firstkills auf dem server gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://progress.clan-hdlx.de/RAID_269




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (13. Mai 2008)

*Der Abyssische Rat*
Horde: das ist die Rache für die 5k, die ihr von mir wolltet, damit ich Archimonde mal sehen kann, ihr steht hier nicht.
Allianz: Weltenwaechter denke ich

Vergesst diesen Server, möge sein Name in alle Ewigkeit unausgesprochen sein, ich hasse ihn.
Wie lange muss ich noch Kara tanken?


----------



## Darx (13. Mai 2008)

Mein alter Server Eredar

Tears of Abbadon(Horde)
Illuminati (Allianz)


----------



## Daywa (13. Mai 2008)

Ragnarocs schrieb:


> Ewige Wacht - früher Chival und Absturz. Beide weg. Jetzt ansatzweise Mirrodin (sind bei Anfang T5-Insten...)




Chival jetzt Nummer 1 auf Nethersturm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EquuaL (13. Mai 2008)

auf azshara : 
irae aod/nightfall/oblivion (alles alli)


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (13. Mai 2008)

Spiele kein WoW mehr als ich auf gehört hatte:

Die ewige Wacht:
EPU (Raid Gemeinschaft) Allianz

Die silberne Hand:

Drachensilber
Haelthor en Arma oder so müll....   beides Ally
Kuhstall (horde)

Nethersturm: Richtig feiner Server auf Horden seite!

CHIVAL... so welche Leute kommen von der Wacht...^^ grüße an Tsaphiel vom Pain


----------



## Nr.2 (13. Mai 2008)

magtheridon eu    nihilum^^

ne spaß bei seite ^^ 

proudmoore  =  Rejoy
hmm und auf nefarian gibts da eigentlich nur purged (is aba horde) ^


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2008)

Auf meinem Server ,,Frostmourne" ist es klar die Gilde conspiracy!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber auch meine Gilde ,,Viribus unitis Vici" ist echt cool ! Grüße alle Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (13. Mai 2008)

Nightfall
so ziemlich DIE elitegilde die es gibt. firstkill von illidan, archimonde, kael, M'uru und vielen anderen (auf dem server). man sagt dass wenn nightfall dabei ist ist das bg schon verloren für die allys. und man sagt die sind sogar auf anderen realms bei manchen leuten auf "Ehrfürchtig" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Igi_90 (13. Mai 2008)

so nen thread hab ich gestern oder vor zwei tagen erstellt

aber egal, bei uns auf Theradras dürfte es bei der Allianz "Faithful" sein und bei 
der Horde "Daementis"


----------



## Daywa (13. Mai 2008)

Destroyer1990_m schrieb:


> grüße an Tsaphiel vom Pain



Richte ich aus ; )


----------



## Pyriell (13. Mai 2008)

Buffed_Fan:o) schrieb:


> Black Farternity @ Blackhand
> *wink*



wart ihr das nicht bei Gigawow mit dem liveraid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (13. Mai 2008)

Pyriell schrieb:


> wart ihr das nicht bei Gigawow mit dem liveraid?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja das waren sie, und wer auch immer das liest richtet dem rogue bitte etwas von mir aus:
FERT grüßt somit ganz herrlich AMRAA (aka Lars) .... den gimp :>


----------



## Andy890 (13. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf Dun Morogh:

Horde:
Endgegner (SW 3/6)
Morituri (BT clear)
Godmode (BT 8/9)

Allianz:
Otherside (SW 2/6)
Nightforce (SW 1/6)
Pantheon (SW 1/6)
Pew Pew (SW 1/6)


Der Rest treibt sich in den anderen 25ern herum und versucht sich auch in MH und BT.


----------



## Herses (15. Mai 2008)

Arthas : Ascendence Faule Studis und Alliance of Tarsonis und Casual Gaming kann nix :>


----------



## Mace (15. Mai 2008)

Khaz`Goroth - Dominus Aurora...die rocken heftig :  )


----------



## Shrukan (2. Mai 2009)

Elite Gilden auf Alleria

Horde: Pugnas Rache
Allianz: exSolvo


----------



## Cloze (2. Mai 2009)

Das Syndikat:

Horde : In Fidem
Allianz: Divinity


----------



## Monoecus (2. Mai 2009)

Nathrezim:

Horde: <set sail for fail> und <Molten Core Co Kg>

Allianz: <Los Planos>


----------



## Bobby Ross (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Aegwynn auf der Allianz-Seite eindeutig : <Refuge> - Platz 6 oder 7 in Euroa !


----------



## Cloze (2. Mai 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA... Winterwölfe >.< xD

Zu geil^^ Du bist wohl einer von denen. Du "Elite-Gilde-Member" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab gehört ihr habt jetzt endlich Naxx 25er down?

Die Krähen stimmt schon sind gut, aber Divinity legt die Bosse nun mal schneller. Jedoch ist Divinity beim Hero Undying in Naxx hängen geblieben und haben daher nur den Verseuchten Proto.

Aber ... Winterwölfe? xDD


----------



## Shrukan (2. Mai 2009)

da hab ich ja einen Thread hochgezogen ohje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kéksdose (2. Mai 2009)

Undistuped aus azshara die sind richtig gut


----------



## Wolfi1899 (2. Mai 2009)

satori

ambossar

4th beste horden gilde

mfg wôlfsblut best equipter horden paladin auf ambossar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja ich freu mich nen keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (2. Mai 2009)

Horde: Orizon , Apokalypse (da bin ich ich), phoenix...
allys gibts bei uns net...


----------



## Illian1887 (2. Mai 2009)

Früher müsste auf Frostwolf gewesen sein, "Ang" gehörte zu Classiczeiten und anfang BCzeiten zu den besten PvPgilden weltweit.

Deutschland weit zu Classiczeiten die meisten Rank14er rausgebracht und zu BCzeiten in S1/2 die meisten Gladis Deutschlands


----------



## Melih (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Azshara

Allianz: Irea AoD

Horde: Wächter von Wallhall, Undistuped


----------



## CP9 (2. Mai 2009)

nethersturm

--->   <pure>


----------



## YasoNRX (2. Mai 2009)

CP9 schrieb:


> nethersturm
> 
> --->   <pure>


Na da haste recht ^^bin nicht in der gilde aber barbie muss man kennen ^^Und Thread damals auf 70er jetz auf 80er


----------



## Illian1887 (2. Mai 2009)

YasoNRX schrieb:


> Na da haste recht ^^bin nicht in der gilde aber barbie muss man kennen ^^Und Thread damals auf 70er jetz auf 80er



Bist du mir böse wenn ich sage, Ich töte die immer im PvP?


----------



## ChAzR (2. Mai 2009)

Dalvengyr

Ef bie Ei
Souls of Doom =)


----------



## Batousaii (2. Mai 2009)

Vek'lor

Horde: <Axia>; <Drunken Styler>

Allianz: <Ascencion>; <Wisdom of Malygos>


----------



## Kamar (2. Mai 2009)

Todeswache:

<Urgut> Alli
<Blutende Klingen> <Blutwächter> Horde


----------



## TighFoOn (2. Mai 2009)

ensidia -> magtheridon ^^ 

rajaxx 

squirills reign ( früher austrian warriors )   wegen austrian wurde die gilde nach 1 jahr von nem gm aufgelöst -.-" horde



alli weiß ich ned


----------



## Lydell (2. Mai 2009)

Auf meinem Server Nethersturm ists die Gilde "Phoenix" die Bezwinger von Naxxramas.
War zwar noch nie mit einem aus der Gilde in einer Gruppe aber es soll die beste Hordengilde sein.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Mai 2009)

auch auf destromath gibt es ein paar nerdgilden....ich denke die hat jeder server


----------



## jeef (2. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> auch auf destromath gibt es ein paar nerdgilden....ich denke die hat jeder server



auf kragjin das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beutelratte (2. Mai 2009)

Novus Ordo Seclorum auf Der Rat von Dalaran


----------



## (DEW)Lyrre (2. Mai 2009)

CP9 schrieb:


> nethersturm
> 
> --->   <pure>



Auch nur weil AllIn sich aufgelöst haben - ansonsten gimpt Pure wie immer rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (2. Mai 2009)

Beutelratte schrieb:


> Novus Ordo Seclorum auf Der Rat von Dalaran



WTF ist das denn? Klingt eher wie ne Krankheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee Tyr Hialm ist auf Horde Seite das maß der Dinge, danach wohl Mandos Daegil und Manus Nigra.
Wobei man immer sagen muß, das andere Spieler und Gilden auch sehr erfogreich raiden, jedoch andere Strukturen und Ziele haben. Wer wirklich besser ist, läßt sich meist net genau feststellen.
Die genannten  Gilden sind ja 24/7 Powergilden die nahezu jeden Tag raiden. Es gibt aber auch deutlich kleinere Gilden die eben nur 2 Mal die Woche in die 25er ziehen. Von daher gesehen sind vielleicht Elite Gilden bekannter und schneller, ob sie aber auch besser sind ist eine andere Frage


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Mai 2009)

Pearls 

Anub´arak


----------



## Nordur (2. Mai 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> Pearls
> 
> Anub´arak




Die Gilde hab ich immer beobachtet als sie unsere Stadt Bosse gelegt haben^^

Horde version ist Acumen und Doomhammer Clan


----------



## Raveless (2. Mai 2009)

Da ich Horde auf Frostwolf spiele würde ich mal sagen: Affenjungs INC. (NEIN, ich bin kein Fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nebola (2. Mai 2009)

Harlequins auf Dethecus


----------



## Panaku (2. Mai 2009)

Gulwar schrieb:


> WTF ist das denn? Klingt eher wie ne Krankheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme zu 100& zu, novus orde dingenskirchen is nich so der hammer. die anderen 3 sind dagegen top


----------



## Littelbigboss (2. Mai 2009)

auf alexstraza quantum leap horde


----------



## Rasson (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Lordaeron sind die top gilden eindeutig Maniax, Schwarzer Lotus und Tödlich aber lasst euch blos nicht mit Veni Vidi Vici ein abgesehen von dem dämlichen namen sind die wirklich unfreundlich aber egal. Im t6 content streifen noch The Rebellios rum und legen z.B. wöchentlich Illidan. Gar net so schwer ^^


----------



## Khyzer (2. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Harlequins auf Dethecus



Da haste wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Mai 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Elite Gilden



genau! ist eine gilde elite nur weil 6-7 raidtage die woche angesetzt sind? wären ausdrücke wie nerd- oder freakgilde nicht eher angebracht? 

eine gilde wird meist als elite bezeichnet... wenn sie zb einen neuen content recht schnell clear hat. eine gilde die eher als mittelmaß angesehen wird benötigt natürlich mehr zeit......aber nur dadurch dass 6-7 raidtage gegen 2 raidtage die woche stehen. von der reinen spielzeit je boss betrachtet.. stehen beide ungefähr auf dem gleichen level.

eine gilde voller nerds ist also noch lange nicht elite. es gibt keine elite gilden


----------



## dUke²³ (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Nozdormu

Alli: inRage


----------



## w4andy (2. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Auf Azshara
> 
> Allianz: Irea AoD



nur das Iras AoD nicht mehr auf Azshara ist, die sind schon länger auf Mug'thol unterwegs.


----------



## Taroth (2. Mai 2009)

*** ***



Nordur schrieb:


> Die Gilde hab ich immer beobachtet als sie unsere Stadt Bosse gelegt haben^^
> 
> Horde version ist Acumen und Doomhammer Clan



Und wegen Acumen. Ja sie waren mal die beste Gilde auf Anub'arak doch leider haben sich die Zeiten geändert. Ich hab früher mit den zu Classic Zeiten PvP gespielt und kannte von den viele sehr gut aber die ham leider fast alle aufgehört oder sind gewechselt =( schade drum aber naja was ich bis jetzt so gehört hab soll Oblivion jetzt die ganzen Server Firsts einfahren... Und auf Ally Seite war ich mal bei "The Crazy Brains" auch ne gute Gilde mit netten Leadern (schöne Grüße fals das jemand liest vom Tiphon) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (2. Mai 2009)

auf Gul'dan wären valaquenta und Such a Thing weit vorne


----------



## Darussios (2. Mai 2009)

Als ich damals noch auf Destro gezockt hab, war da noch For the Horde.
Ich hab ja gehört die sollen mittlerweile den Server gewechselt haben kp ich beschäftige mich nicht mit Elite-Gilden so sehr.

Ob es auf Stormreaver ne Elitegilde gibt, weiß ich nicht bin noch net lange genug da.


----------



## v3nt (2. Mai 2009)

http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/tichondrius
da sind die Tichondrius "Elite Gilden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die beste wo gibt ist leider auf Platz 9, The Chosen Few 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerNordelf (2. Mai 2009)

auf Alleria: DieArkaneGesellschaft....


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Blackmoore
Horde: In Love
Allianz: Gaia, Tempest Legends ( wobei ich nicht weiß wie gut Tempest Legends seit Wotlk ist)


----------



## Figetftw! (2. Mai 2009)

Tichondrius ganz klar                 !! faNatix !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne eigentlich Barad ne Valesh & Dice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.wowprogress.com/pve/eu/tichondrius
platz 29 is aber schon hart ..... also ich seh uns klar vor Blood an Glory (aufgelöst) und Nomine Padre    Platz 11 12 oda 13 währen angemessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (2. Mai 2009)

ich würd ganz klar ensidia (fusion aus nihillium und SK Gaming) sagen


----------



## bababuss (2. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> ich würd ganz klar ensidia (fusion aus nihillium und SK Gaming) sagen



Es geht um die Gilden auf dem eigenen Server, nicht auf einem anderen Server.... ( und jetzt sag nicht, du seist auf Maghteridon).


----------



## Sentro (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Perenolde/Allianzseite eindeutig Massacre, an die kommt keine andre Gilde ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malondil (2. Mai 2009)

Un'goro

Horde: HeroiC
Allianz: Dragon Storm


----------



## Chelrid (2. Mai 2009)

oerpli schrieb:


> was für ein absolut blöder thread.


/sign

insgeheim würde jeder seine eigene Gilde als Elite Gilde ansehen.

Mir ist das "Wir sind ne Imba Gilde" Gehabe total egal.

Auf welchem Server ich spiele seht in in meiner Signatur, und den Progress könnt ihr dann selbst nachgucken.


----------



## Blasphemic (2. Mai 2009)

Dethecus:

Allianz: Der Ghulbus

Horde: Harlequins,Toxin


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

Wo sind die Pre-Patch BT Raider die sich über die jetztigen BC Raider stressen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (2. Mai 2009)

Nefarian
Horde:
Improved    eindeutig und unumstritten nr.1 des realms^^
Allianz:
kA aber Angelstrike isses nicht^^ 
die einzigen die sagen AS wäre toll sind ASler selbst^^


----------



## Komicus (2. Mai 2009)

Allianzler schrieb:


> Hallu; ich wollte mal so wissen ob ihr sone reine Level 70 Gilde auf eurem Server habt.
> Also bei mir auf "das Konsortium" ist das die Gilde "DAS KaTet", die sind echt cool...!
> 
> Wenn jemand von "Das KaTet" diesen Artikel liest, grüßt mal den Mordius; zur Zeit gildenlos...



KaTet würd ich jetzt nich grad als Elite gilde bezeichenen ausserdem gibts die auf Horde und Allianz auf Konsortium. Da gibts schon bessere bei beiden Fraktionen, Zornbringer etc.


----------



## 1234black (2. Mai 2009)

server Alleria: Gildenname War Chiefs


----------



## Valenzius (2. Mai 2009)

Auf Shattrath (Horde) : Rarespawns und Seisen Densetsu


----------



## Kiandria (2. Mai 2009)

Der Mithrilorden
Horde: Conviction und Weg des Blutes
Allianz: Chronicles und Unique glaub ich


----------



## Mofeist (2. Mai 2009)

Komicus schrieb:


> KaTet würd ich jetzt nich grad als Elite gilde bezeichenen ausserdem gibts die auf Horde und Allianz auf Konsortium. Da gibts schon bessere bei beiden Fraktionen, Zornbringer etc.




das wurde 2007 gepostet^^

Bei uns Atm 

Die Silberne Hand

Allianz: Drachensilber, Der steinerne Pfad
Horde: Nebula


----------



## Korkmaz (2. Mai 2009)

Der Rat von Dalaran:

Schwarzer Aufbruch


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (2. Mai 2009)

Dethecus :

Honesty,Harlequins,Toxin,Extincion


----------



## Krimson (2. Mai 2009)

auf Todeswache Blutwächter wo ich mit raide sehe http://wowjutsu.com/eu/todeswache/


----------



## Seryma (2. Mai 2009)

homu schrieb:


> ego auf mannoroth wurde ich sagen



Thanatos Erpentos
Schwarze Rose
decimate

Das sind die TOP 3 der Horde auf Mannoroth, soviel ich weiß!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Mai 2009)

Sen'jin - Easy Mode

http://wowjutsu.com/eu/senjin/Easy%20Mode


----------



## kingkong23 (2. Mai 2009)

Tichondrius Horde : Dice^^ Liebe grüsse


----------



## Teradas (2. Mai 2009)

Garrosh:
Dogma

Der abysische Rat:Weltenwaechter,Raven.


----------



## Yarom (2. Mai 2009)

Stormscale, Horde:

nam, Nostalgia...Content clear und fast alle full Ulduar equipped^^


----------



## Blooddrainer (2. Mai 2009)

Exploited , taerar , EU

auch wenns nicht wirklich was aussagt : 
http://www.youloot.de/sec/300000/module/it...x.cfm?tg&r=


----------



## rofldiepofl (2. Mai 2009)

Teldrassil:

Allianz: Exordium, infernales, Astoria

Horde: Ghost Stance, Faculty, The Forsaken


----------



## healyeah666 (2. Mai 2009)

padey schrieb:


> addicted > all !
> 
> Frostwolf!


 Naja die is ja jetzt schon bekannter ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (2. Mai 2009)

Mal an die Frage, was ist Elite? Ich meine auf Aegwynn Spielen 5 Gilden atm. unter den Top 1.000 der Welt...  und eine unter den Top 10. Ab wann ist man man eine Elitegilde?


----------



## Warduk (2. Mai 2009)

Eredar:
Tears of Abbadon
in Harmony
toRock
mTw WoW


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

Warduk schrieb:


> mTw WoW


mTw WoW gibts doch gar nicht mehr?


----------



## DarkSaph (2. Mai 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mTw WoW gibts doch gar nicht mehr?



Heißen meines Wissens nach jetzt undisputeD. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## samuraji (2. Mai 2009)

Server Arygos ist die Imba Gilde definitiv "Legend Of Warriors"

Gibt aber sicherlich noch andere, wie Noxa oder carpe Noctem und Feuer und Eis, usw.


----------



## Vercon (3. Mai 2009)

*** ***

Topic:
Bei uns auf Khaz sinds derzeit auf Ally Seite "Dominus Aurora" und  "Dead Poets Society"
Und auf der Hordenseite "furious" und vermutlich "MurlocStoleMyGuildname"


----------



## Warduk (3. Mai 2009)

Also die Gilde mTw WoW gibt es noch, allerdings ist sie nicht mehr das was sie einmal war. Viele Member sind zu toRock gegangen oder haben sie sogar gegründet. So genau weiß ich es net


----------



## Zaid (3. Mai 2009)

Die Gilde Refuge find ich ist ne echt geile ally Gilde auf meinem Server 
und platz 4 im World Ranking  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (3. Mai 2009)

So - eine Seite sinnlosem Offtopics entfernt

Bleibt beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (3. Mai 2009)

Lol, Maladin ich überleg mir noch nen Orden für dich^^

Tja also auf Blackmoore bei der Horde sinds meines Erachtens nach:
In Love (war klar, kennt jeder)
Crucio
qordis Munditia
Green Berets

Joa, gibt auch noch andere Gute aber die sind dann eher im Server so Mittelfeld und in Europa wenn dann unter den Top 500, aber In Love kennt glaub ich jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenny7 (3. Mai 2009)

Devil may cry auf malganis


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (3. Mai 2009)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Ab wann ist man man eine Elitegilde?



ab 5 raidtagen die woche. eine "elite"-gilde ist eine ansammlung von menschen die überdurchschnittlich viel zocken. von der reinen spielzeit je boss gesehen...sind sie auch nicht schneller als eine gilde die mit 2 wöchentlichen raidtagen im mittelfeld angesiedelt ist. demnach könnte man "elite" ganz einfach durch "nerd" ersetzen....hört sich härter an....die bedeutung bleibt jedoch gleich....


----------



## Scyeye (3. Mai 2009)

Khaz'Goroth:
Horde: furious, Mokrah Toktok, Brut des Verderbens

Allianz: Dead Poets Society, Dominus Aurora


----------



## Camô (3. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ab 5 raidtagen die woche. eine "elite"-gilde ist eine ansammlung von menschen die überdurchschnittlich viel zocken. von der reinen spielzeit je boss gesehen...sind sie auch nicht schneller als eine gilde die mit 2 wöchentlichen raidtagen im mittelfeld angesiedelt ist. demnach könnte man "elite" ganz einfach durch "nerd" ersetzen....hört sich härter an....die bedeutung bleibt jedoch gleich....


Hauptsache wieder mal alles und jeden über einen Kamm geschoren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vllt sind Elitegilden einfach nochn Stückchen besser als die guten Gilden?


----------

